# A little mammal trip



## Crotalus (May 31, 2007)

We went out for a drive to Riding Mountains, its a protected wildlife park around 3 hrs drive from Winnipeg. You can find for example cougars, black bears and wolves in this area and we were hoping to atleast see black bear.
Just outside the park I spotted a black bear but it was gone by time we turned the car around. 
Inside the park we saw a fisher, a relative to the american marten but bigger, going over the road. First time I see one of these.

We succeeded in spotting another bear, this time a female with a juvenile, and they both were so called cinnamon colored. Light brown, and very beautiful! The mom went in to the bushes but raised up on the hind legs to keep an eye on us. The juvenile went up a tree but after a minute it came down again and they were gone. 
The moment after on we saw a big elk buck with majestic antlers standing on the road and after that one we started to see elk everywhere. They were plentlyful, which is funny since we havent see a single one in this province before.
Another big animal that was abundant was moose, and one materialized and jumped in front of the car. Luckily we werent speeding so all three of us got away in one piece. 
The weather have been terrible here lately for herps so a few frogs was all we managed to see.  
Other animals we got to see was a fox, racoon and a porcupine

A horrible shot of the female with the juvenile in the tree








/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (Jun 1, 2007)

That was fun. 

Perhaps we can go back soon, before the move.


----------



## GQ. (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great mammal watching trip.  I would enjoy seeing a fisher in the wild.  Any photos of that elk?  Seeing a huge bull in the wild is really impressive.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 1, 2007)

No photos of the elk, it went fast into the green before I could say Nikon


----------

